# What type of Turbocharger



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

What type of turbocharger would best work on a CA18DE?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this is for racing that eclipse right? how about a quick spooling t25 or t28?


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

*Reading Posts*

I'm glad to see someone reads my posts Yeah its for the eclipse race. Not only a turbo I'm also looking for an intercooler for the CA18DE, so info on a type of intercooler would be nice


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how about a front mount intercooler from Greddy? i dont really know much about intercooler, but id suggest front mounting it


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

If you want to go fast, use a T-28 off a Pulsar GTi-R. You can get this from JWT, or from Louis Anaya at Apex in Phoenix. Andreas Miko can also get these easily. 

This should start pulling hard about 3500 RPM, and can support over 250 whp. 

I would use the Hotshot/HKS front mount intercooler. It is an HKS core and Hotshot makes up brackets and end tanks. It's not a huge core, but it works really well and doesn't require you to cut a lot of stuff out of your bumper. It will work very well at the 200-250 whp level.

Rob


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

ClassicSE-R said:


> *If you want to go fast, use a T-28 off a Pulsar GTi-R. You can get this from JWT, or from Louis Anaya at Apex in Phoenix. Andreas Miko can also get these easily.
> 
> *


I carry the Pulsar GTiR T28 for $650.00. I no longer work for APEX. I now have my own company; SR20 Performance.


----------

